# Magnavox 37" LCD TV Screen Has GReen Tint



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

This Magnavox TV was working great for 3 years and now when I turn it on the screen flickers some then stops flickering and the entire picture has a green tint to it. 
What could be wrong? I want to fix it myself if possible. I live in a pretty remote town and there are no TV shops within 60 miles.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From which input? If from the internal tuner or all inputs, then likely the mainboard video circuitry. If only a particular input (such as HDMI), then possibly the cable.


----------

